# *** Richfield, Ohio Slot Show May 6th, 2007***



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Hope to see you there.....stop in and say :wave: !

Come visit the oldest running slot show in the USA....with TONS of HO and numerious board members in attendance.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*slot car show*

I'll be there with Bob Beers(Aurora)Danny Esposito(TYCO)I'lll have all the Dash cars,BNBGOODIES RESIN CARS,and ROAD RACE REPLICARS.See you there
Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

What time does the show start for the general public? The start time is not on the flyer.
Thanks.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Keep an eye out for DRAGjet resin's to have all your repro chrome for t-jets,AFX and o-Gauge..and a limited run of 18 2006 Mustang GT'S in gorgeous cases!!And some nice old stuff to sell!See YA THERE!!


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

TUFFONE said:


> What time does the show start for the general public? The start time is not on the flyer.
> Thanks.


I believe it's 0900........but, if you need a time guarantee I would contact the show promoter at the e-mail provided.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I will be there with two table full of hundreds of used, AFX , Tyco HP2 , HP7 and 440x2 , Tomy, and life likes car , tracks ( Including a complete James Bond race set in the box with the cars.) . 
JL pullbacks, Slotcars series 1 through 7 Tjets and Xtractions. and about 50 or so 1/32 scale cars all nos. Most of my used HO cars will be $10.00 or $15.00 and I willing to cut quanity deals ! and almost all of my JL cars will be $10.00 or under .
See you there 
Mike


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

bttt....see you tomorrow!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeppers, planning on taking a spin up there for a look-see. Hope to see you there SCJohnnies... :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## Bro-man44 (Feb 7, 2007)

My first Slot Car Show ever and get to mix it up with "The Big Boyz"!! Can't wait to get there and spend some mooooooney!! LOL!!

See ya there!!

Bro-man44


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Had a blast seeing all the people I only get to see at shows,maybe some killer money the night before,and If I may say so,I was dishing out the deals!had a great time and all but sold out the night before,so I was able to miss all the tire kickers and something for nothing public crowds,i hate to sound so harsh,but if you go to enough of these thgings,you know what im talkng about.Great to see Rocco,Rob anderson,Tom Stumpf and many others,had a great time!
DRAGjet


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Chris, Man thats a bummer/blessing kind of thing if you ask me... I was looking to get a car or two from you. I am glad that you were able to walk around and have a great time, I just wish I could have met up with you so we could finally meet face to face. Oh well there is always the show in the fall...

Jeff


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Sorry we couldnt meet up,but theres always the fall shows!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Bob Beers,Danny Esposito and I took the 8 hr drive to Ohio,again.Was it worth it? Yes it always is.We use to go for the cars and maybe some money and some fun.Now it's for the fun.The trip is getting harder on our old bones but Aleve works wonders.We come a day early just to hang out and go to dinner with friends you see once or twice a year.I think the word has spread that I'll buy just about anything 55 Chevy.I picked.up a few from Chris Rolf of Drag jet fame.I can't believe the detail.I want to shrink myself and jump in.Bobby Wilson lays down the nicest flames this side of _ell.We stopped at Ron and Chris house on the way in.Amazing.Chris makes great apple pie,I trade her for NY bagles.These people have become friends outside the shows.It's not just about cars.I couldn't have better friends than Bob,Danny,Carl Mendez an Fredie Delise.Most people at the show know what I mean.So save your money and get to the shows.It's not just about cars.I'll stop now.
Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------

